# garage / lock up



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

LOOK AT THIS GUYS 

lock up one electric door/lights sockets and potential for water:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


google maps dan y coedcae rd . graig pontypridd CF37 1LS.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Looks good :thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Very handy. When you say 'has potential for water', what do you mean exactly?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

mattjonescardiff said:


> Very handy. When you say 'has potential for water', what do you mean exactly?


Leaky roof! :lol:


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Looks good mate :thumb:


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

water main runs thriugh the front and has two stop ****s on the drive easy to tap into


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

thas just round the corner from me.

TANNERS wher in ponty you from?


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

used to live in graig avenue m8 you???:thumb:


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

i live in graigwen


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

oh i moved to graigwen m8 lol


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

what you drive not a maroon 3 series


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

wher in graigwen?

no iv got a blue corsa lol


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

agh nuns cres..you..

im a mk 4 golf :thumb::thumb:


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

hillside view

what colour is your golf?


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

green metalic, with 18" rs4s and german plates:thumb::thumb:

oh and a citreon berlingo


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

carnt say iv seen that around


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

lock up is up for auction on the 7th june do you know anyone

http://www.mustbesoldwales.com/inde...xprice=&minbeds=&auction_id=10&status=&live=0


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

is that your garage then?


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

Yeah m8 . Interested??????


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

i would like a garage off my own but i carnt aford that and my gramp lets me use his doble garage when ever i need it


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

its really handy but id like to get one up here really


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

ye i know what you mean. all of my things is hear at my garage but its not big enough to get a car in and work on it but my gramps garage is in ynisybwl but i dunt like taking my things all the way up ther and then back again and its a pain if i forget anything


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

TELL ME BOUT IT


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

have you had any intrest in the garage yet then


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

dont think anyones been to see it:buffer:


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

are you in a rush to get rid of it then?

i just realised you live bout 2 streets away from me i had to look on google maps cos it was bugin me lol


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

lol 

yeah i wanna stick a dorma on so they are in auction on the 7th:thumb:


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

are you doing that yourself?

i know a verry good bilder and his prices are very good. i can give you his number if you want it.

good luck with the sale mate. if it was a double garage i would of been intrested in renting it off you


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

yeah gimmehis number ive had a quote off liberty

have you got chrome wheels/////???????:thumb:








/////


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

yeah mate iv got chrome wheels. have you seen my car then?

il pm you his number and name


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

ye cool:thumb:


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

wher did you see me to?

il dig out his number later on and pm you


----------

